# Who here uses injectable cattle dewormer on horses ORALLY?



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

In NZ, when I worked at Holstein dressage horse stud and at a show jumping/hunter barn we did all the time. Too many horses! Also used a lot of tube drenching too. At the track all the horses were twitched and tubed for parasites. Don't really see either here in Canada, HOWEVER I haven't worked at the track here....

At the stud, we'd run the horses into the race, and just walk along the rail and drench them with the gun and pack back system. I guess you'd probably call it a shoot or stocks or something like that here in N.America??


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We do!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

dont see the point really of playing games,. Seriously why bother ? you are talking about maybe $30 bucks a YEAR ? for the pastes ? And to save that gonna fiddle fart around with needles, contaminated needles, contaminated bottle of drug, really ? Sounds penny wise and pound foolish


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Me. Have you noticed that Bimectin finally has a liquid product now?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> dont see the point really of playing games,. Seriously why bother ? you are talking about maybe $30 bucks a YEAR ? for the pastes ? And to save that gonna fiddle fart around with needles, contaminated needles, contaminated bottle of drug, really ? Sounds penny wise and pound foolish


 Who's playing games? I can dose a regular size horse for $1.15. The cheapest tubes are $1.99. Multiply that by 20 head, it adds up.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

We use it also in our rotation of wormers. With 28 horses and well over 100 head of cattle it saves us time and money.
It only makes sense and is very effective.
I have not seen wormers for 1.99. the cheapest we have found are 3.99.. Most are 6$ or more. 
The cattle dewormer is by far much cheaper and we already have a good supply of it. 
Joe if I had only 1 or 2 horses 30 dollars a year saving on each one would not be much of a savings. 30 $ at 28 though adds up. Shalom


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I do as recommended by my vet.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

What irritates me even more than the cost of the single tube dewormers is the trash they generate. I walk out with 26 tubes and come back with 26 boxes, 26 sets of instructions and 26 spent tubes. Talk about a carbon footprint. With the liquid, I have a box and the bottle when I'm done. (I use a dosing gun that has lasted for years.)


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> dont see the point really of playing games,. Seriously why bother ? you are talking about maybe $30 bucks a YEAR ? for the pastes ? And to save that gonna fiddle fart around with needles, contaminated needles, contaminated bottle of drug, really ? Sounds penny wise and pound foolish


Cherie is NOT injecting it. It is getting squirted into the back of the mouth. 

Don't know how Cherie is getting it into the syringe, but it doesn't sound as if needles are involved.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

If you are using it orally, you can just use the same needle over and over to get it out. 

We also did this when i worked at a large stables. Its fine for small herds to use tubes, but if you have any size to a herd, its definitely better to use the cattle injectable orally. 

Agree greatly on the trash from paste deworming a big herd. I wish some of the horse dewormer companies would do like Safeguard did and make a large tube for big herds.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Trinity3205 said:


> Agree greatly on the trash from paste deworming a big herd. I wish some of the horse dewormer companies would do like Safeguard did and make a large tube for big herds.


I addressed this very issue with a pharmaceutical company many years ago at Equitana and the response I got was it was too problematic for overdosing with the multidose tubes. I pointed out that when dosing drafts, I had to purchase 2 tubes and use a partial to give enough product... The response was "that's not our target market so it's not a problem... Idiot! Needless to say, I've never used their products since.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

If I had more horses I probably would. But seeing as I have 2 that I care for "the other 4 are cared for by the hubbys x" I just do the paste.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

I cant see how ODing would be a problem if they used the gun delivery system that safeguard uses. 1 click per 100 lbs. Simple. Im sure it has more to do with money and making less of it lol.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

If overdosing was a valid argument, how do they explain the dosing for ponies and foals? They're still idiots.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Why market something cheaper when you have lots of folks that will buy into your marketing ploy that products for equine use only are better? Or that a product sold in only one size cannot be produced in a different way.
They have the market cornered and most of us will never question the way the p;roduct is marketed and produced. Shalom


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

I just started doing it as well, as suggested by my vet clinic. The biggest reason is that I just hate messing with the stupid tubes. I have to deworm one draft, one draft cross, and several others, and it's just too complex messing around with partial doses in those stupid tubes. 

Plus some of the horses are very adept at spitting out the pastes. The gel in the cattle dewormer is pretty much impossible to spit out.

The fact that it's also way, way cheaper doesn't hurt my feelings! And yeah, there's the waste issue, too.

However, I will use the other dewormers again, just to rotate chemicals and prevent the parasites from building resistance.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a big 14 ga. needle that is left in the bottle. I just pull out the exact amount for each horse. There are not left-overs like there is when you use the tubes that are pre-filled for a 1200# horse. I can be much more exact with the liquid. Since it is not being injected, sterility is not a factor.

They cannot spit it out as easily.

When you deworm 50 head, there is a great difference in cost.

We also use Safeguard. We buy the big tubes, have a gun (like a calking gun only longer) and it has a rounded metal end that goes inside a horse's cheek and deposits the dewormer about 5 inches back between their teeth and cheek. Works better than any other paste and again, you cannot get the wrong dose and you don't waste any. 

We use it a lot on foals and horses under 4 because it does a great job on Ascarids.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Plus its just easier using the little syringes rather than those big tubes of paste when I am deworming by myself and have a reluctant horse. I waste less and its cost effective.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> dont see the point really of playing games,. Seriously why bother ? you are talking about maybe $30 bucks a YEAR ? for the pastes ? And to save that gonna fiddle fart around with needles, contaminated needles, contaminated bottle of drug, really ? Sounds penny wise and pound foolish


Here dewormer is $15 -$25 a tube, so Ya if you have a large number of horses the cattle dewormer is the way to go. I have a friend who uses it and hasn't had any problems.


----------

